# ETEC DIAGNOSTIC TOOLS



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone purchased a etec diagnostic cable and software to check engine operation, hours, RPM operation, technical parameters. Don't want to change any setting just read the operating info. Has anyone had any luck with the ones for sale on EBAY. I have a 2013 50 hp etec.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're not the first guy that's considered that route -but remember along with the correct software for your year/model motor you also need the factory training to actually be able to make the right decisions on a motor that is a bit different from the standard two stroke.... The lower units aren't pretty much plain jane with no surprises - the upper end with electronic injectors, computer, and 48 volt internal power (reduced down to 12v. for charging, etc.} is a different proposition entirely. Besides if you work on your own upper you risk your warranty....

Since I'm on my third E-Tec (and will have a fourth one shortly) I long ago decided to find a really good outfit to do all my motor work... For me, down here in paradise that's been SeaPower....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, on my 2015 Zuke I have my Lawrence HDS 7 plugged into the engine via the NEMA2000 network. I get all current running parameters along with engine hours.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes I agree and don't want to change any settings, just pull a history report. My local dealer want a full hours labor @ $150+. I also like doing my own work, plugs, filters, oil. I actually enjoy it. Normal maintenance will not void the warranty. I may even do the 300 hour service myself. The kit costs less then 200.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool, learned something.... Since I've been on their guide program for years (and was with OMC before they went bust...) I've had little incentive to do my own motor work (not to mention a slight lack of skill....).


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> Not sure if this is what you are looking for, on my 2015 Zuke I have my Lawrence HDS 7 plugged into the engine via the NEMA2000 network. I get all current running parameters along with engine hours.


Wish the etec did that. The Etec history report is what i want to see, just don't need to pay a dealer to do it. It


lemaymiami said:


> Cool, learned something.... Since I've been on their guide program for years (and was with OMC before they went bust...) I've had little incentive to do my own motor work (not to mention a slight lack of skill....).


Do you guide in miami? I will be there in may and want to fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Dave, thanks for the query. Yes, I'm a full time guide (in my 20th year). I divide my time between the Everglades (Flamingo or Everglades City...) during the daytime and Biscayne Bay at night (the urban portion -all the bridges between Miami and Miami Beach as well as the docklights -sight fishing for tarpon, snook and others. If you send an email request to [email protected] - you'll get a brochure with pics in return.... 

Bob LeMay
(954) 435-5666


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

UPDATE

Purchased a Etec diagnostic CD and USB cable off of ebay and all worked as planed. Followed instructions on CD and in a minute had all engine parameters printed out. Great tool to have for your Etec. Price was 52 + 15 shipping, worth every penny.


----------

